

Reverse Engineering Shopify Private APIs - randomdrake
http://ma.rtin.so/reverse-engineering-shopify-private-apis

======
adammcnamara
Like most sites, there are public and "private" APIs. Publicly documented APIs
are officially support. Private API can (and often do) change at any time,
which is why we don't recommend they be consumed by customers.

------
TheSisb2
I don't understand.. Why wouldn't they spend the few minutes needed to just
make this public?

~~~
gravitronic
Hi, Shopify dev here - when we roll out APIs we usually keep them private for
a period before making them public to iron out bugs as well as harden them to
work fast at scale.

~~~
martin_
Awesome to see this post, and your response here... I'm actually the author of
the article.. Can you be more specific than "period"? It seems you guys have
had coupon generation ability for quite some time.

~~~
gravitronic
I didn't have a hand in the discounts code directly but I believe the private
API was added last fall so that we could offer this free app to solve most
people's needs with discounts ( [http://www.shopify.ca/blog/6668676-new-free-
shopify-app-bulk...](http://www.shopify.ca/blog/6668676-new-free-shopify-app-
bulk-discounts#axzz2NSNbnxG3) ).

BTW, if you're interested, <http://www.shopify.com/careers> \- things like "I
reverse engineered your private APIs and got it on front page of HN" set you
apart from the herd ;)

